# Can I Fridge Croissant Dough?



## chefathome (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, folks.

I'm planning on making a croissant dough and baking a "rose cake" of it. Already made it, and it's delicious, but this time I have to reschedule my recipe.

The thing is that I want to *bake the cake on Saturday morning* and I won't have time for the whole folding process on that morning.

Usually, the process of the dough-making is generally as follows:
* Make the pre-dough
* Fridge overnight (or at least for a few hours)
* 1st folding + short chilling
* 2nd folding + short chilling
* 3rd folding + short chilling
* Forming, rising, baking

My main question is: Can I put the dough in the fridge after the 3rd folding, and then de-chill it and continue with the last step? If yes - for how long can I store it in the fridge/frizer; if no - what'd be the best solution?

Thanks,
Arnon


----------

